# Small lump on nose, does anyone know what it is?



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

my xystochromis has formed a small lump on his right side of his nose just in front of his eye. I have some pics but they are not the best so I will keep trying to get some better pics asap. He seems fine and is eating as normal but im worried as to what it is and if it will affect my other fish.

Does anyone know what this is and how I should treat it?


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Some more pics although I really need to get a better camera.

Any help would be greatly appreciated because I don't want it to get worse and I have never come across this before. It looks like a pimple.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be anchor worm, or it could just be one of those bumps that comes and goes on fish.

Any new fish added recently?

Any other problems in the tank over the past few weeks?

Do you have a hospital tank?


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

No new fish have been added for a long time and there hasnt been any other sick fish either. I have been a bit slack on the water changes over the past few weeks because I have been so busy but I will do a few frequent changes over the next week.

No hospital tank because that currently has a pair of Jewels and there fry. If absolutly necessary I can setup a small 2 foot tank if there is any chance he will die or affect the other fish.

If he can stay in the main tank what should I treat it with if anything?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not sure you need to treat at all.

If you've been lax with your maintenance, try stepping it up a bit and see what happens. It may resolve with pristine water conditions.

Should you see it spread to any other fish, my first instinct would be to treat with Jungle Parasite Clear. I have a friend who uses it on all his wild fish for anchor worm, and it works really well.

I'm not convinced it's anchor worm, though, so I would hold off on treating. :thumb:


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks cichlidaholic, I will step up the water changes and keep a close eye on all other fish and take it from there. I will keep you posted on the outcome but so far it hasnt got any worse and it doesnt seem to bother him at all.

Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

So far there is no change infact I think its gotten bigger. Any ideas?


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anyone know what it is or what I should do because its just getting worse and is very red now. I think I will have to take him out and put him in a small hospital tank incase it is infectious.

Can anyone help please?

This is a few pics I just took




























again sorry bout the blurry pics


----------



## charboog (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm no expert, but my frontosa had a bump below his mouth that turned into more of a crater. It started out just looking like a bump and then turned red like the one on your fish. I researched till I was blue in the face and ended up treating him with kanamycin antibiotic just in case it was TB. I did this for a month with no results, then someone on the forum suggested anti-bacterials, so I treated him with Furan-2 and low and behold, it cleared up. He still has a little bit of a deformation, but he is happy and healthy now.

Not sure if this is your answer, but if your like me, you'll try anything and everything.

Good luck!


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply :thumb: . I will try anything to cure him so does anyone else have any ideas?


----------

